# Cat Hides under Bed



## Rammstein_Fan (Jul 15, 2009)

What does this mean?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Could mean a lot of things. It will be up to you to try to determine what is triggering this behavior.

Frightened?
Injured?
Ill?
Unsure of surroundings/people/pets/noises in home?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Since she's so new to your home, it's purrfectly normal. That's the first place most cats go when they get home, I think. I left Cinderella completely alone and let her inspect the house at her own pace. I put food and water right next to the bed for her. If you have a laser light or a dangly toy, you could try playing with her a little, even under the bed.


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

Zaya did the same when we borught her home. We pulled her out though, 'cuz it was really dusty under the bed and I didn't think it was safe for her. So we barricaded the bed, but I left the closet open a little for her, so she sould hide in there. She stopped hiding after a few days.. but I think for some cats it may take longer, depending on their personality and the environment in the house (how noisy, how much commotion, how many people, etc.). We kept Zaya confined to just our bedroom for the first week or so. She seemed to be more comfortable that way. The we opened the door and she started going out to explore at night. Now she goes all over the house and is totally comfortable with all that space.

P.S. Hello to a fellow Rammstein fan ) Don't see many around where I live...


----------



## Rammstein_Fan (Jul 15, 2009)

wEngelw said:


> Zaya did the same when we borught her home. We pulled her out though, 'cuz it was really dusty under the bed and I didn't think it was safe for her. So we barricaded the bed, but I left the closet open a little for her, so she sould hide in there. She stopped hiding after a few days.. but I think for some cats it may take longer, depending on their personality and the environment in the house (how noisy, how much commotion, how many people, etc.). We kept Zaya confined to just our bedroom for the first week or so. She seemed to be more comfortable that way. The we opened the door and she started going out to explore at night. Now she goes all over the house and is totally comfortable with all that space.
> 
> P.S. Hello to a fellow Rammstein fan ) Don't see many around where I live...


I've been keeping sadie in my bedroom for three or four days now. i've tried to let her out but she hides when i do but she's happy in my room...it may take her awhile because at her previous owners house they had a dog who came in and she would hide because he would pick on her. so i think it could take awhile but like i said i think she's doing great. She only lived with two people and some cats so it's quite a change for her here in a few days i'll open my door to let her out.

I didn't think i would meet any rammstein fans here. Neither do i. Neither do i!...lol...where do you live like (State/ or country) j/w


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, the general opinion I got from here is that sometimes it takes them a long time, especially if they come from difficult backgrounds. Zaya was rescued from the street with her kittens who all ended up dying, so she is kinda skittish. Also, what I found helpful is leaving the door open at night. I think they feel safer venturing out at night.

I'm from Southern California. I own a bunch of Rammstein clothes, etc. and only had one person recognize it ever - it was on a cruise ship and the guy was from Scotland lol!! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

First, I came back to read other replies, and I see I need to offer an apology for my brusque answer to your short query. I read Marie's reply and didn't realize this kitty was new to your home, so I am offering my apology: I'm sorry.  

Second...I didn't know what this Rammstein was that you (R_F) were discussing with wEw, so I googled it. Wow! I prefer classic Rock & Roll, but I do have a bit of a wild-side and enjoy Heavy Metal, and especially HM mixed with other genres of music, like symphony orchestras. I clicked on a few links to their music, and I found I really liked them.
Which CD would you recommend for a 1st time listener to purchase? ...one that would pull me into enjoying a wide range of their music and/or gives a good overall representation of their work and would encourage me to purchase more? 
h


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol: Wow! Never thought I would be talking about Rammstein here of all places. But I'm really glad you liked them. I think they're awesome, and if you read their lyrics translations (if you don't understand German), they're actually really good too (well except for some really out there sick ones.. lol!!). In terms of recommendations it's really hard to say. Their older stuff is more of a classical heavy metal style (albums like Herzeleid and Sehnsucht). The newer stuff has a lot more electronics/keyboard stuff. I prefer the latter, so my personal favorites are the two last albums - Reise, Reise and Rosenrot. I don't think they really have a "representative" album. It's really just two slightly different styles (older and newer). And if you already liked what you heard, chances are you will like any of the albums  Also, they're coming out with a new album soon this year, which I cannot wait for!!


----------

